# What Rhinestones are better?



## mkeg (Oct 2, 2012)

Hello all,

I have a t-shirt printing business but i haven't done any rhinestone prints before and because of customer demand i am now looking into rhinestone printing method. I will like to thank you all in advance for any information.

1- What rhinestones have the best durability, i notice that there is many different ones and from different parts of the world too?

2- On what materials can i print on with my the Rhinestones?

3- are the Silhouette Rhinestones any good?

Many thanks


----------



## mkeg (Oct 2, 2012)

Hello again, also what do you guys think about Hotfix Rhinestones ?? and also whats the differences between SS4, SS6, SS8, SS10 AND SO ON?


----------



## shayne0307 (May 18, 2011)

You can get many different answers to your 1st question. For me personally, I like the stones from Shine Art. Their premium is great for high end users in color and their regular rhinestones are great as well. I have never used their economy stones, but those are the cheapest.
the stone sizes you indicate are just that, the size of the stones. For example an ss6 is approximately 2mm, ss10 is about 3mm....you can always order a size chart from a rhinestone distributor you plan on ordering stones from and it will have this information.....
Also, I am sure you may have, but there is tons of information here on the forum, you just have to do some searching and you will more than likely find all the information you are looking for already on her.

Good luck!


----------



## mkeg (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks Shayne0307,

So would you recommend HotFix Rhinestones? I'm based in the UK and i found this supplier HotFix Craft. Also could you please let me know how much you will charge for a kids hoodie with "Mrs livingstone" in rhinestones, just a rough estimate so i can get a rough idea of the prices ill be working with. I know you will be dealing with dollars but thats ok.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

You will love Using Hotfix stones if you are using Rhinestone Templates to create your Rhinestone Transfers.

There are many types and qualities of hotfix Rhinestones.

The least expensive and less facets are usually stones from China.
The next step is korean stones where you will find more facets and more sparkle and a better Glue for more holding power.
I have found Korean stones to be the most used for med priced Items in the USA.
Machine cut DMC have a great sparkle and are a more expensive stone
Precosia are above machine Cut DMC in sparkle and cost
Swarovski are the premium stones with the highest cost of all stones.

I feel there is a purpose for all these stones in our Biz, The higher grade of stones you go to your Garment price when done will reflect this as well.

example, Most mom shirts , baseball , football mom.cheer mom..

A korean stones design on a shirt might cost $21.00 when done 
where a Machine Cut DMC shirt will cost $36.00 because of the higher cost of stone.

Hope this helps


----------



## mkeg (Oct 2, 2012)

Many thanks for that information, very handy.
from other comments about rhinestones on tsforum and your comment i will follow that order. i take it the higher the price the better durability, i just don't want to be selling something that is going to be dropping off within the 1st year.




sjidohair said:


> You will love Using Hotfix stones if you are using Rhinestone Templates to create your Rhinestone Transfers.
> 
> There are many types and qualities of hotfix Rhinestones.
> 
> ...


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

Most of what we use is the Korean stones and we rarely have any stones falling off. The more expensive is more sparkly. So you don't have to buy the more expensive stones for durability. If you want the more sparkle you would want to go with the more expensive stones because they have more cuts which catches more light.


----------



## mkeg (Oct 2, 2012)

and lastly my last question
Between Korean stones and Czech stones which ones are better or will u recommend?




BML Builder said:


> Most of what we use is the Korean stones and we rarely have any stones falling off. The more expensive is more sparkly. So you don't have to buy the more expensive stones for durability. If you want the more sparkle you would want to go with the more expensive stones because they have more cuts which catches more light.


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

Well the Czech stones are definitely the better rhinestone. They are machine cut, but they are also more expensive. Do you need the more expensive stones? It depends on what you are using them for. If your are just making designs for t-shirts for the average person, you could get by with the Korean stones. The Korean stones are good stones too, they just don't have as many cut sides so they have less shine. I use primarily the Korean stones as most of my customers don't want to pay the higher price for the machine cut stones. I would never use the Chinese stones or the acrylic stones though. They don't look as good, have more broken stones and the glue is definitely not very good. I hope this helps!


----------



## chunkymonkey (Jul 7, 2010)

I have tried a few different Rhinestones and the Silhouette ones are nice but not cost effective. After trying a few I am set on Specialty Graphic Supply rhinestones for a few reasons...They are nice and blingy, the hot fix glue is solid and not rubbed weak or thin and they have the best deals I think. A 500 gross bag is like $118 with free shipping which is the best I can find. They also sell 1 oz of rhinestones which come in a reusable jar. The one ounce is probably equal to about 30 gross give or take, but for cost effective solution the 500 gross can't be beat. I have also tried doe stones from ebay and although I found a few good vendors the shipping time is usually terrible and some of the stones are just terrible with the hotfiix glue. So stay away from ebay I suggest.


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

chunkymonkey said:


> I have tried a few different Rhinestones and the Silhouette ones are nice but not cost effective. After trying a few I am set on Specialty Graphic Supply rhinestones for a few reasons...They are nice and blingy, the hot fix glue is solid and not rubbed weak or thin and they have the best deals I think. A 500 gross bag is like $118 with free shipping which is the best I can find. They also sell 1 oz of rhinestones which come in a reusable jar. The one ounce is probably equal to about 30 gross give or take, but for cost effective solution the 500 gross can't be beat. I have also tried doe stones from ebay and although I found a few good vendors the shipping time is usually terrible and some of the stones are just terrible with the hotfiix glue. So stay away from ebay I suggest.


Have you tried Shine Art rhinestones? Good quality stones and a 500 gross bag of Clear rhinestones is about 1/2 the price you pay at Specialty Graphics.


----------



## chunkymonkey (Jul 7, 2010)

BlingItOn said:


> Have you tried Shine Art rhinestones? Good quality stones and a 500 gross bag of Clear rhinestones is about 1/2 the price you pay at Specialty Graphics.


Oh wow! No I have not used Shineart but I will place my next order with them to check them out. Thanks a lot for this info I love saving money. Are the stones good quality?


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

chunkymonkey said:


> Oh wow! No I have not used Shineart but I will place my next order with them to check them out. Thanks a lot for this info I love saving money. Are the stones good quality?


Yes the quality is great as well as the price. Many of the forum members here purchase from them also. I have not found another US source out there that comes close to their prices and has great quality and customer service too!


----------



## mkeg (Oct 2, 2012)

Thank you all for your information, it has been very helpful. Lastly
Is it possible to use rhinestones on top of vinyl or on top of inkjet transfers?? 
Will they not stick or will they not last on for too long?


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

No they will not last on iron on transfers or vinyl. You would need to put holes in the transfer where you want to put the rhinestones. They need to attach to the fabric in order to stay attach with wear and washing.


----------

